# Well .... something is dead



## Lingogrey (18/7/17)

I don't know if this contributes more to the demise of vaping, or to the demise of white boy hip hop - but as a big fan of certain 'old school' hip hop like The Roots, Digable Planets, and Mos Def (and brilliant SA artists like YoungstaCPT) - something in me certainly died whilst listening to this:

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Glytch (18/7/17)

I can't even.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Scissorhands (18/7/17)

Endured a total of 60 seconds, and painful it was

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/7/17)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RichJB (18/7/17)

Words fail me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/7/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TommyL (18/7/17)

Lingogrey said:


> I don't know if this contributes more to the demise of vaping, or to the demise of white boy hip hop - but as a big fan of certain 'old school' hip hop like The Roots, Digable Planets, and Mos Def (and brilliant SA artists like YoungstaCPT) - something in me certainly died whilst listening to this:



Didn't watch the video, but just came to say, you have great taste in hip hop with the few names you mentioned. I'm a fan of some of the newer school guys like hilltop hoods, bliss and eso, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (18/7/17)

Rip Trippers is a Fcking cretin! Cannot stand him or his bs paid-for reviews.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/7/17)

This is exactly why i dont watch his reviews . . . wanker

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/7/17)

So, for those of us who access ecigssa from work and being in a corporate environment where FaceBook, Youtube and all such sites are blocked, what is in the video above as I am curious like nothing at the moment?!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## aktorsyl (19/7/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> So, for those of us who access ecigssa from work and being in a corporate environment where FaceBook, Youtube and all such sites are blocked, what is in the video above as I am curious like nothing at the moment?!


An imbecile trying to be loud, popular and rap all at the same time and succeeding in only the first of those.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## De_Stroyer (19/7/17)

TommyL said:


> Didn't watch the video, but just came to say, you have great taste in hip hop with the few names you mentioned. I'm a fan of some of the newer school guys like hilltop hoods, bliss and eso, etc.



Aesop Rock, Tribe Called Quest, Del the funky homosapien, Brother Ali, the list goes on n on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TommyL (19/7/17)

De_Stroyer said:


> Aesop Rock, Tribe Called Quest, Del the funky homosapien, Brother Ali, the list goes on n on


Oh my yes, Love Brother Ali and Aesop Rock, someone whose music always gets to me is Sage Francis, Such great lyrics. One of my absolute favorite groups must be Cunninglynguists.


----------



## RichJB (19/7/17)

Another reason why I reject claims that there is such a thing as a "vaping community". Neither this video nor Rip's represent me in any way, shape or form. There is a very broad variety of people who vape. Lumping them all together into one demographic as a "community" makes about as much sense as classifying all 4x4 drivers or everybody who watches Game of Thrones as a "community". 

From what I see, a lot of US vapers are alt-right Gamergaters. We might both vape. But that is the only thing I have in common with them. The only reason to band together as a community is if one feels under threat. I don't feel threatened and never have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (19/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Another reason why I reject claims that there is such a thing as a "vaping community". Neither this video nor Rip's represent me in any way, shape or form. There is a very broad variety of people who vape. Lumping them all together into one demographic as a "community" makes about as much sense as classifying all 4x4 drivers or everybody who watches Game of Thrones as a "community".
> 
> From what I see, a lot of US vapers are alt-right Gamergaters. We might both vape. But that is the only thing I have in common with them. The only reason to band together as a community is if one feels under threat. I don't feel threatened and never have.


So bloody right.
(Replying to this because I can only click "agree" once and it deserves at least two)

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (19/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Another reason why I reject claims that there is such a thing as a "vaping community". Neither this video nor Rip's represent me in any way, shape or form. There is a very broad variety of people who vape. Lumping them all together into one demographic as a "community" makes about as much sense as classifying all 4x4 drivers or everybody who watches Game of Thrones as a "community".
> 
> From what I see, a lot of US vapers are alt-right Gamergaters. We might both vape. But that is the only thing I have in common with them. The only reason to band together as a community is if one feels under threat. I don't feel threatened and never have.



Ah jeez what do you have against our Game of Thrones community Rich?! 

But yes, you do bring up two very good points there!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/7/17)

Stosta said:


> Ah jeez what do you have against our Game of Thrones community Rich?!



I have yet to watch Season 6 and Season 7 started already...



RichJB said:


> I don't feel threatened and never have.



Clapping hands. Dunno how to do the emoticon on my PC.


----------



## NickT (19/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Another reason why I reject claims that there is such a thing as a "vaping community". Neither this video nor Rip's represent me in any way, shape or form. There is a very broad variety of people who vape. Lumping them all together into one demographic as a "community" makes about as much sense as classifying all 4x4 drivers or everybody who watches Game of Thrones as a "community".
> 
> From what I see, a lot of US vapers are alt-right Gamergaters. We might both vape. But that is the only thing I have in common with them. The only reason to band together as a community is if one feels under threat. I don't feel threatened and never have.




I couldn't agree with this any more. 

I don't hang out in VAPE shops with fellow VAPE struggle veterans. I go in, get what I need and leave. The thought of attending a VapeCon makes me nauseous. Someone whos arguement that they go to VapeCon for the specials is valid. Personally, I'd rather ask someone else who I know IS going, to get a sale item for me. Though I'm not a victim of FOMO, so I'll happily pay the extra R200 for the standard price. 

If I see someone (usually of the younger age groups) in a restaurant vaping, I'll do all I can to go as stealth as possible. Otherwise they seem to think it's the perfect time for a cloud blowing competition, and feel the need to come and talk to me about vaping. Of all the conversations in the world, a conversation about vaping is the last thing on my mind. And the fact that you think we could be "mates" just because of vaping makes you come across as rather vacuous. When I was a stinkie abuser, I NEVER had someone come up to me and say "hey bro, what you smoking?"

It's the things mentioned above that I find more embarrassing than welcoming, and if anything, sway me back to smoking or quitting altogether. 

Though this is just my opinion, and y'all are welcome to yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lingogrey (5/8/17)




----------



## RichJB (5/8/17)

I got three seconds into Daniel singing and then

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/8/17)

How much punishment can one man take ? I managed two minutes of Titrippers and even less of the second video. The frightening thing is that Titrippers is probably one of the most successful reviewers of all time. Are we the odd ones out ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (5/8/17)

Hip Hop was born dead to me. Now don't get me wrong, I'm not judging it, I'm just saying its existence, it's live or demise will pass me by unnoticed.

However, even I have to acknowledge the injustice inflicted upon it in that video.

My 50c... (He was or is a hip-hopper right?)

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

